# String and face walking?



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dbowers said:


> Could some one explains these shooting techniques? Are the just used for target shooting or can they be used to hunt?


Hello
They can be used for hunting.I have no expearance with string walking.
But face walking as you call it .You can start at the eye and aim down the arrow.Should be good up to 20 yards.And as you go down your face the yardage will increase.So one needs to try different yardages.To see where his face anchor might be.For his style of shooting.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Ahhh interesting..thanks Unk! I might have to give it a whirl


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I know several face walkers who hunt that way. Take a look at the DVD Modern Traditional by Ty Pelfrey & Scott Antcsak. It has a good explination of the use of string walking, both for competition and hunting.

I am a face walker (multiple anchor points) and although I don't hunt anymore, if I did I wouldn't change my shooting or aiming style. I just shot 28 3D targets over the weekend and didn't have a single miss shooting Barebow Recurve and I'm not a 3D shooter. 

Dave


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

String walking is moving your hand up or down the serving (usually having a way to referance to know where to put your string hand) for different yardages. Not sure how you can get good arrow flight, since you are really screwing up the tiller when you move your hand like that, but some can shoot very accurately with this method.

Face walking is having different anchor points on your face for different yardages.

Both are another form of "sights" without sights, like gap shooting. You still have to be consistent and good at gauging distance. Both are illegal at most tournaments--at least the larger ones.

Not sure string walking would be a good idea for hunting. I haven't tried it, but seems to me that it would be next to impossible to get good arrow flight at different distances? Face walking should work, if your draw length is consistent at the different anchor points.

Chad


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/SHOOTING/walking/index.CFM
That explains stringwalking better than I can. 

As for face walking, instead of changing finger positions on the string, you change the anchor point on your face. With both string and face walking, the arrow point is pretty much point on at any given distance.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a stringwalking hunter and have no difficulty achieving perfectly acceptable arrow flight at all my different crawls on the string. In fact I can shoot bullet holes thru paper 99% of the time. And stringwalking, as well as face walking, is allowed in both the IBO (recurve unaided class) and ASA (traditional class) as well as NFAA (barebow class) and NAA (barebow class). In International FITA Field competition it is the predominant shooting style in barebow class. As Dave mentioned, the DVD Modern Traditional offers excellent instruction on stringwalking. Another short primer can be found at:
www.stickbow.com/features/index.cfm?feature=shooting Give it a try. It can be deadly accurate.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LBR said:


> Both are illegal at most tournaments--at least the larger ones.


Only if you are trying to shoot in Traditional Class, which would be cheeting since the rules prohibit those aiming techniques. Shoot in RU Class and either is perfectly legal.

Dave


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey thanks for that additional info..these techniques are very interesting.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Just going on the tournaments I've shot in--Howard Hill (old and new), Jerry Pierce, TBG State Championship, ASTB State Championship, ATAR, TN Classic, TX State Longbow Championship, etc. Pretty sure it's illegal at the Cloverdale Nationals also. No "recurve unaided" classes at these--strictly traditional 3-D tournaments. 

I don't know of any FITA, ASA, etc. tournaments anywhere near me, but I do know the ones I listed draw folks from all over the U.S., and some from other countries. I should have clarified "the big _all traditional _3-D tournaments".

Like I said, I never tried string walking--I just can't figure out in my head how to make it work as far as tuning goes. Pretty much throws tiller out the window. Can anyone explain it to me? I'm curious.

Chad


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LBR said:


> Like I said, I never tried string walking--I just can't figure out in my head how to make it work as far as tuning goes. Pretty much throws tiller out the window. Can anyone explain it to me? I'm curious.


Chad, as I said above find a copy of the DVD Modern Traditional and it will explain it to you better than I can.

Also, IBO has RU class and they seem to be a pretty "big" organization in the 3D game. The state association here has RU class as well. If the recurve and longbow shooters in my state limited themselves to "all traditional" 3D they would only shoot one or two tourneys a year.

Dave


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Just curious about it--but honestly after seeing Scott's first video, it doesn't interest me enough to buy another--just not the type archery I'm interested in. I got away from compounds to keep it simple.

I wasn't implying that IBO doesn't have a big following--I just don't know of any IBO shoots around here, and have never been to one. The tournaments I was referring to with my post are the bigger all traditional shoots. String walking and/or face walking is illegal at these, as well as most all the smaller ones I attend.

I have nothing against shooting IBO at all--if there were any close to me, I'd give it a try--but I don't care to travel far for one. If I'm going to travel, I rather attend a tournament where I share a common interest with most everyone there. I've all but quit attending mixed shoots. I travel to several states every summer to compete and visit--if I stuck just to local shoots, or even just the ones in my state, I wouldn't get to shoot in nearly as many either.

The point behind my post is simple. If dbowers is interested in shooting in the same kind of tournaments I attend, he might not want to invest any time in or start depending on a shooting style that will not be allowed at them. On the other hand, if he has no interest in them, my posts are obviously irrelevant (wouldn't be the first time).

Chad


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

ASA does not allow string walking. You have to have a finger touching the nock.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

NFAA has no non-compound class that allows string- or face-walking. Both are legal in Barebow though, as are compounds.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

When I faced walked, I shot in NFAA barebow class. Lots of fun although with an occassional bent or lost arrow at the 80 yard walk-up.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I've shot my recurve, face walking, for a couple years now in NFAA Barebow style. Being in the same style (class) with compounds doesn't hurt, I didn't catch anything and I haven't wanted to buy or even shoot one.

Dave


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Dave T said:


> I've shot my recurve, face walking, for a couple years now in NFAA Barebow style. Being in the same style (class) with compounds doesn't hurt, I didn't catch anything and I haven't wanted to buy or even shoot one.
> 
> Dave


Well, that's good to know. 

I competed in NFAA barebow for a number of years when I shot a compound. Can't remember ever seeing or hearing about anyone being remotely competitive in that class with a recurve though, except maybe at the local level where there really isn't anyone else in the class.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Guess my problem is I don't feel like I have to win to compete. I shoot against myself (my highest score on the round) and the course (terrain, lighting, weather). Besides, I put on local shoots and the state championship and do the registrations and there are no (ZERO) traditional types shooting field in my state. The compound rules around here. The trad types only shoot rubber Bambies...without score cards.

Dave


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Well, that's good to know.
> 
> I competed in NFAA barebow for a number of years when I shot a compound. Can't remember ever seeing or hearing about anyone being remotely competitive in that class with a recurve though, except maybe at the local level where there really isn't anyone else in the class.


I too shot a compound in barebow class for NFAA, PSAA, ASA, IBO, and local stuff. I am mostly instinctive, and when I was shooting 475-490 scores in field rounds, the string & face walker friends of mine, were shooting 490-505. Needless to say, it's an accurate way to shoot and I couldn't beat them all the time. Now I enjoy the resurgence and big numbers of shooter's in the traditional classes, off the shelf, one anchor, pick 3 under OR split, no changing. Local (35 miles) Trad only shoots bring out 200+ shooter's now, but for fun only shooting, and that's what my wife and I do, have fun. 
With the NFAA nationals coming 8 miles from our home in 2009, I'm sure we will practice up and shoot Trad class (probably LB) in them. Bill Grenoble


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

We had a field archery course once--lasted for one season, I think. No doubt the guy running it had a part to play in it's demise (he eventually killed a local 3-D club also), but after the first tournament or two it seems lots of folks lost interest. It was too regulated, and too serious.

Most of us "trad types" like to have fun. I keep score, because I like to know how I fare against the next guy--and it's much more interesting to me to compete with folks using similar gear. I believe I could set a course where I'd have the advantage over most any compound shooter, but generally that's not the case.

I also want to see if I'm improving any--but there's a lot of guys (and gals, and kids) that just enjoy the sport and could care less about scores.

I love to shoot at "rubber bambies"--and rubber goats, and rubber antelopes, and rubber cougars, and rubber gophers, and rubber pigs, and rubber turkeys, etc. etc. etc. Serves a dual purpose for me. One, a target it a target--you either hit the spot or you don't. Second, it's the best hunting practice you can get without actually hunting.

Since dbowers hasn't said if he has any interest in 3-D or not, I'll mention something else--just in case he does. At the tournaments I shoot in, there's usually several shots where string or face walking won't help a thing, and will hinder you, because you may have to shoot with your bow about horizontal for clearance. That's another thing we "trad types" like--varied and trashy shots. There's plenty of ways of make a shot really hard without stretching it out to 50+ yds. Just another way it's great hunting practice--at least a lot more like the areas where I hunt.

Chad


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah...the jury is still out for me on this technique. When I start messing with it, I did notice it was very accurate; putting 3 outa 4 arrows in the 10 ring of a Vegas style target at 20 yards. But, a few rounds later I started doin terrible and wasn't sure what I was doin wrong.
I can see some benefits, but I think mastering it will be tough. We'll see though, I'll keep messing with it on the 3d and target range.

LBR yes I am into 3d, thats what prompted me to ask about these techniques.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

First thing I would do is check to see if it's legal if you plan to compete.

Chad


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I figured that, but I wont be out in any of the big shoots this year. Just local stuff and competeing with myself and a few freinds


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Floxter better check your ASA rules. Finger must touch the arrow. So string walking is out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah Bubba, my mistake.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Floxter no sweat bro. Common misconception that because ASA combines all sticks into one class that whatever rules IBO has is the same for ASA. I shoot ASA mostly and am going to try some NFAA this year. I was told on another site that I am not much of a shooter since I don't have a score for a 28 target field/ hunter round and I shoot kiddie stakes in 3D. We will see what this year brings.:tongue:


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

LBR said:


> We had a field archery course once--lasted for one season, I think. No doubt the guy running it had a part to play in it's demise (he eventually killed a local 3-D club also), but after the first tournament or two it seems lots of folks lost interest. It was too regulated, and too serious.


Field has a larger issue with the so called "traditional" crowd - you shoot the exact same stakes as the freestyle unlimited class. You shoot too 80 yards with said recurve. Amusing thing is that that pretty much all the traditional idols shot field - recall Hill is partially famous for winning so many of them  While the targets were made smaller sometime in the 70's (actually reduced before I was born) the yardage is where most now complain and that hasn't changed at all.

It isn't hard to find a club that is fairly laid back - ours is VERY much that way. I shoot my traditional bow in the field course all the time in field, hunter, animal, international, or the myriad other field style rounds we may shoot. In the vast majority of "traditional" shoots I have been too people are constantly amazed at the range I am used to shooting (while I don't shoot that good, I am used to those yardages and don't drop off like many do at those 30-45 yard targets that they sometimes set out). 

You may (or may not - you, specifically, should have posted here enough to know) wonder why I use the traditional in quotes. It is because the current rules are more modern than the rules I shoot with my open class compound. Traditional, as in what people like Hill, Bear, Saxton, Pope, Etc shot was the NFAA. Face walking, string walking, and all those other nice things have been legal since well before they shot (and may videos of them shooting competatively show them shooting in those styles).

I, personally, prefer to shoot what is now "traditional", but I don't say that it is really traditional in any sense of the word. String walkers consistently win the vast vast majority of barebow classes where they are allowed for a reason (and are outlawed in many of them for that same reason).



> I also want to see if I'm improving any--but there's a lot of guys (and gals, and kids) that just enjoy the sport and could care less about scores.


I find myself in this category - in shoots I participate in I don't really care what class I end up in as long as I can shoot at the stake/position I want too. I don't care how or what others are shooting and I only keep score because the rest of the people in the group figure you have too. I would just assume turn in a blank score card. I'm not accusing you of this (in fact, from a long period of time of reading you posts I'm fairly certain you are not in this class of people) I have never understood people who professed this idea and then get all bent out of shape if someone does something they don't approve of - if you are out here to simply have fun then why ruin mine or care if I get a better score than you if I'm face or string walking?



> One, a target it a target--you either hit the spot or you don't. Second, it's the best hunting practice you can get without actually hunting.


An interesting thing is the shift in the ideas of hunters. Field was initially intended to prepare one for hunting - you would shoot in a VERY large variety of yardages , visually see said yardages so you got used to what they looked like, and gained the confidence in your shot that you knew you could take an animal at 20-30 yard (after all, you had confidence in shooting at 80 yards). At some time in the past this shifted to being worthless - I agree with the old timers yet and am somehow not "traditional" 



> There's plenty of ways of make a shot really hard without stretching it out to 50+ yds. Just another way it's great hunting practice--at least a lot more like the areas where I hunt.


We just completed a new 10 targets to our course, one of the compound people complained the whole time about the really easy short shots. I continually said "Don't worry, they will not be easy". Today we finally placed targets and stakes, said person responded - "those aren't easy - they are harder than the long shots". Difficulty in a 3-d course isn't in distance unless it gets to an extreme range. I can set out a long easy course or a short one where most will loose, break, or bend enough arrows that they will never come back to a shoot we put on - I'm not remotely alone in this ability.

Shooting traditional shoots has given me a *really* good appreciation of how to set short targets that are *really* hard yet fair - all of the stakes are on a nice smooth and flat gravel road. However the targets are over hills so you can't see the ground, half covered by blow down, at steep angles, set with combination of nice open areas and then a nice small tunnel through the woods, not standard sized targets, and all the other things that make yardage judgment *really* hard (even with instinctive shooting you are judging yardage in some fashion, it just isn't a conscious act and I'm fooling both you conscious and subconscious). Add in a few of them are combinations of the above issues and, well, you get a 25 yard target a large percentage of people will blank no matter the bow they are shooting 

Heck, one can set a field range - that is marked yardage that is the "same" course everywhere you go that does that. Those are really the ranges where you learn to shoot in all situations with any bow you ever get in your hands. Because I shoot as many venues as I can I am confident that I can pick up almost any bow and in almost any situation and shoot respectably. I am comfortable shooting Field, FITA, Indoor, or a "Traditional" 3-D course with pretty much any of my bows. I can also choose how hard a course I want to make if setting one out.

Eh, I like to shoot all of them with both my open class compound and my "traditional" recurve.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually it's not that easy to find a laid back club anywhere near me--the closest club I know of is over an hour away. It's a mixed shoot, but has a large traditional following, and only has 3 or 4 tournaments a year. The club I call my "home" club is 2.5 hours away, in TN. We shoot once a month, Feb.-Sep.

I'd still shoot if all we had were field mouse targets set at 50+ yds. The distance on the field archery course didn't bother me, it was the attitude of the guy running it, along with certain regulations like a "dress code". When it's pushing 100 degrees with 90% humidity, I'm going to dress for it.

Like I said, the main reason I brought up the rules was in case dbowers had an interest in shooting tournaments--particualrly 3-D. I don't always agree with some of the rules, but I have to abide by them if I want to shoot in a particular tournament. That, and the fact that any shooting style that requires you to hold your bow straight up and down can be a hinderance at some tournaments.

Just wanted to clarify on that.

Chad


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

strcpy said:


> While the targets were made smaller sometime in the 70's (actually reduced before I was born) the yardage is where most now complain and that hasn't changed at all.
> 
> .


Actually the targets were made a little larger, and the scoring areas changed to include the larger black center spot which now scores 5, instead of the center smaller black spot being an aiming spot, and all the center white was 5. This made the targets much harder to score high on for a while, but the scoring changed because of better equipment. 
I still have some of the older field targets. Bill G.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LBR said:


> The distance on the field archery course didn't bother me, it was...certain regulations like a "dress code".


What dress code? I put on NFAA field shoots in my area so I have a copy of the Constitution & By-Laws, which I've read through enough to know it's mostly boring. I've never seen a dress code in there and have never cared one whit how anyone dresses at one of our field events.

Dave


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Honestly I don't remember the specifics--that was several years ago. I know I was dressed in shorts and a tank-top (my regular summer apparal back then), and the guy running it made a comment (smark aleck remark) about it not being regulation but he'd let me shoot anyway.

There's one association that requires at least a shirt with a collar, but can't remember which it is.

Like I said, the big thing that bothered me, and no doubt why it only lasted one season, was the attitude of the guy running it. I also noted this was the only one I ever attended--the only one I know of that was ever held anywhere near here, at least since I've been shooting in tournaments. If another were to start up, I'd give it a try again--but I'll be content if I only get to shoot 3-D.

Chad


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

All of the barebow techiniques will have their pros and cons for specific situations and all of them will take effort and hard work to master.

Decide what your goals are and consider your personality and abilty and than find an aiming techinique that fits those....and if that first choice doesn't feel right or doesn't provide you with the results you were hoping for...there are a few more aiming techiniques you can try.

I've personally learned a few so I can take advantage of a specific techinique under a specific circumstance.

Ray


----------

